# Wife worried about language barrier



## Argus-uk (Jan 19, 2016)

I anticipate receiving an offer of permanet employment near Franfurt.

But my wife has concerns about not currently speaking German.

Any views?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Dare I suggest that she learn German? 

Lots of military types from the US have survived for years in the Frankfurt area on "restaurant menu German" - however it's true that anglophones tend to vastly overestimate the number of English speakers in Germany (or other non-anglophone countries). 

One other idea would be to see if your employer-to-be might spring for language classes for your wife.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Argus-uk (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks.

Yes, she will take lessons and learn the language. But that can take at least many months.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Arriving with minimal German is fine as long as one makes an effort to learn it. You can certainly get by with English at first - with greater or lesser ease depending on where exactly you're living - but ultimately life will be more satisfying with the local language.

Were I your wife, I'd be more concerned about social isolation as a tag-along spouse - but those risks really depend on where you live, what she does for employment, and what you both do to find friends and engage with the community. One can find the other expats, or dive into language classes and meeting locals, or both.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it, but your life will be much more easier and enjoyable even if you just spoke the basics. In Frankfurt it is quite easy to get by without knowing German. A lot of us including me didn't even speak a word of German before arriving in Frankfurt.
Sign up with the VHS (Volkshochschule) when you arrive and try to indulge yourself in everything German (including watching the awful TV on offer!).
Before you know it you will be up to speed and really start to see the benefits.


----------



## davidwhawk (Jan 16, 2016)

I was able to learn German within 2 months of rosetta stone. I studied 3 times a week and practice regularly at the german pub down the street. I'm not an expert, but enough to get around when I go to Germany.


----------



## truthverboten (Jan 21, 2016)

Having lived in Germany for 4 years and traveling all around the country I can tell you that many Germans do know at least basic English (they learn it in grade school). But I found that the younger generation is more willing to speak it than the older people, so be aware of that. Germans have this sort of ethnocentricity to them, so I realized after a little while of being in the country that if I didn't start with an attempt to speak their language, they did not make an effort to communicate with you.


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

I would contradict. I was always happy to speak English to improve mine.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

bluesaturn said:


> I would contradict. I was always happy to speak English to improve mine.


It can depend on where you are, and who you're having to deal with. I lived in Baden-Würtemberg for a couple of years, and when it came to shopkeepers, medical personnel and other "professional" type contacts, I found that few if any would volunteer to speak English. Frankfurt is probably quite a bit more "cosmopolitan" - but learning German would still be a good investment of time and effort if you're planning on sticking around for more than a year or two.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

Sure Bev, you are right. But I lived in a town of 120.000 people.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

So did I. It's not so much a matter of what the townsfolk do or don't speak. It's how you function in the shops, at the doctor, and in the "less personal" realms. You can't always find a doctor who is willing to use his or her English with you, especially in an urgent situation. And if your car breaks down, you can't really expect the garage staff to speak English. 

At the very least, having some German and making the effort will get you quite a bit of good will in return.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## truthverboten (Jan 21, 2016)

bluesaturn said:


> I would contradict. I was always happy to speak English to improve mine.


Don't get me wrong, it's not like we go around demanding everyone speak english to us, but I do have to say that is the stereotype some of the older generation/traditional-minded folks have. You are right, I have found plenty of people (mainly younger generation) that are willing and even eager to speak english to me. However people should be aware that the international language that is English is not viewed the same way in some parts of Germany and other parts of Europe, as I have observed. Doesn't mean that is wrong, if you are in Germany you should expect to encounter German, French in France, etc., but it is more of how much of a barrier you will find depending on where you go.
It is my opinion that Germany is more hardcore with the language non-diversification than any other country in the EU. It is really no different that when you go to certain parts of the US, some people go so far as to resent those who do not speak american english, when in fact english is not even the official language of the united states (there is none).


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry, maybe it is a misunderstanding. I never had the impression people demanded speaking English with me. It was rather me who offered it (as I liked to practice).
These days I try to speak the language of the country I am living in out of courtesy and respect. I am by far not brilliant but it keeps me going.

I apologies, but I don't get your point with "Germany is more hardcore with the language non-diversification".

I just spent the last month in the US with my UK English.  Nice experience.


----------



## truthverboten (Jan 21, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> So did I. It's not so much a matter of what the townsfolk do or don't speak. It's how you function in the shops, at the doctor, and in the "less personal" realms. You can't always find a doctor who is willing to use his or her English with you, especially in an urgent situation. And if your car breaks down, you can't really expect the garage staff to speak English.
> 
> At the very least, having some German and making the effort will get you quite a bit of good will in return.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Well, I am going to say it is a little more complex than that. True you should not find yourself in a foreign country and expect that english will be widely spoken, but english IS the main international business language like it or not, so if a business expects to do business with an international customer base they know english is a must. That is why any tourist area and hotels have english-speaking staff.
As an example, I called a company that I had bought a certain product from, to register it and to get it to work at my house. The first number I called was for registration, I asked for someone who may speak english and was lucky to find someone that did. Then I had to call a second number at a different branch to activate the product, there I was told repeatedly (I called back a few times) in the little german I do understand something to the effect that "no we will not speak english, you have called a german line". But although that barrier has been one of only a few occasions, it is more than any other country I have been to. And I totally understand that I should not expect it, but I find that it is met with more resistance than usual in Germany.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, I'll challenge your nomination of Germany for the most resistance to foreign languages. France can be every bit as hard nosed about "we are in France, here we speak FRENCH!" (Sometimes even if you're just walking down the street speaking something other than French.)

But the key thing here is that, while there are often lots of individuals happy and even eager to practice their English skills with strangers, outside the main tourist areas, you can't expect shopkeepers, business people, professionals and medical personnel to speak your language. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

I agree with Bev  Try to find some French speaking English. Good luck with that. Not impossible but you might be quicker learning French.


----------

